# Ford 6.2 Gas.



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I hate the the v10s, they're rpm engines and have crap on the bottom end. 
As far as fords new diesels, who knows really, they been crapping out each version every few years. I'm all ford guy, but since the went away from internationals 7.3, it's been hit or miss. 

If your in that price range, I'd be looking into building or restoring a truck. 

You could build it cheaper then buying a new truck that's not what ya want.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

my hobby is riding horses, not working on trucks. I dont trust the Dodge to go anywhere. Constant problems that shouldnt be happening on a truck with only 95,000 miles. Time for a change.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, that's new vehicles. They just don't make em like they used to. 

I suppose you could call classy chassis and spec an older truck and have them build it. I know they will, I've seen "new" used classy chassis trucks. 

But, you seem to want new. That's fine, but I doubt you'll be happy long.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Learned a long time ago that when changes are made to wait a few years. The manufacturers seem to keep complicating what started out as uncomplicated. And one pays thro the nose when all the added bells and whistles break down.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

unfotunately all those bells and whistles are required by law on the diesels, and is exactly what is wrong with them and making them so expensive. In itself the engine is actually simpler. 
I agree about new designs though, Dont want to be a beta tester. Been readign up on the 6.2 gas, been out a few years now and seems to be really well liked. No real problems reported. Unlike pretty much all three diesel trucks. Scuttle but has ford dropping the 6.8 V 10 in the 450 and 550, and upping the horsepower and torque on the 6.2. May see what the new specs will be and wait a bit.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Funny, I've got a 99 ford F-350 with 200,000 and I'd drive it cross country. That said, it's a 7.3. I will admit that I've replaced a lot of parts, but still, it's rock solid and I wouldn't hesitate to take it anywhere or any distance.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

The 7.3 international engine is a great engine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I have heard good things about that 6.2. It's supposed to produce the same horse power and torque of the v10 with better gas mileage. That being said I have no first hand knowledge of it. If i were in the market for a new truck i would look hard at it. Of course looking at new trucks was a huge eye opener. They are alll very proud of there trucks. It seems ford is slowly working its way back to an emissions compliant 7.3 but its still a ways away. You can't beat that old 7.3. Bomb proof.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

long as they have exhaust filters and recirculation the engines will never be as reliable or as efficient as they were.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

We have a Ford F350 '99 V10 Dually with over 250,000 miles and I would trust it to get me from VA to CA with no problems. The only problems we have ever had with this truck is regular maintaince because of the amount of miles. We have never had any problems pulling. We get about 10 miles to the gallon unloaded and about 14 miles to the gallon loaded down. I wouldnt trade this truck for the world.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

yeh people got good service out of that engine. Only negative I ever heard was fuel, but that was comparing it to pre particle filter and EGR diesels. Emmissions are killing diesel fuel mileage. 
I went online to the build a ford. F350 4X 4 with gas engine is 36000 built like I want. diesel adds at least 10 k or more to the price. Even with less mileage I will probably make up the difference in reduced maint costs. And still have 10 k left over. waiting on 2014 specs for the engine. see if they boot horsepower. Any one want to buy a dodge diesel ?


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

My husband wants a dodge diesel actually.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Ibwould rather eat fuel cost any day than to not have a trustworthy truck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

well I have an 06 quad cab SRW 2500, GN installed. all stock CTD. 95k miles. tranny pan leaks I just ordered a new one, new ball joints, tie rods, brakes calipers rotors. aftermarket stereo system. $21,000 thats KBB trade in. Good news I am in VA.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Other than a diesel being heavier on the front end, all this stuff wears out on a gas burner too......might be more frequent on a dodge as the front suspension seems to be the weak link, but Fords wear them out too.

Brakes are expendable.....I'm doing tie rod ends this month, did ball joints and brakes in January....almost $3000 in parts and labor. DW loves driving the big truck, and I've been trying to convince her to save it for the trailering.....

No doubt a diesel is more expensive to maintain.....17 quarts of oil for an oil change versus 5 on a gas engine.....etc

Personally, for what I do with my truck, pulling horses....I still prefer a diesel.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

If I am pulling less than 9k, dont see the added expense worth it.


----------

